# Parson Creek Shepherds?



## CMeredith (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello all,

So my family and I have been looking specifically for a white long-haired shepherd (preferrably female). Obviously our primary concern is health and temperament but we're also interested in doing obedience and agility. Although we're certainly prepared to wait several months for the right dog, we just happened to run across a very nice looking female at Parsons Creek Shepherds Litters . Unfortunately they're in Oregon and we're in Virginia so it's not really possible for us to visit the kennel. I also haven't been able to find a whole lot of information on this breeder, though both the mother and father seem to be well regarded white shepherds (Surefire's Obi-Wan Kinobi and Regalwise Annika). Does anyone here have first-hand knowledge of the breeder and/or sire and dam? Any other knowledge of either lines?

We're specifically interested in the red collared girl in the above link. Based on our research, she looks ideal. I'd love to hear what anyone here thinks. I'm somewhat nervous about purchasing a puppy from the other side of the country without visiting the breeder or having first-hand knowledge of the dogs unless they come well recommended.

Thanks for any input you can provide!

Chris


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think she is absolutely adorable, I'm sorry I don't know anything about specific white breeders but this appears to me to be a nice breeder, they show and xrayed the parents who are very nice in my opinion, I wouldn't have any problem purchasing from them, there are a couple of good white breeders on this board, hopefully they will see this post and chime in, and don't worry about shipping without seeing the puppies, I had my puppy shipped from Michigan to California and couldn't possibly be any happier with him. Good luck to you, she's precious.


----------



## CMeredith (Jan 28, 2012)

I appreciate you confirming my sense of the breeder. My experience has been very positive with her so far. I too hope that some of the white shepherd breeders see this and chime in.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry i cant help! But i can honestly say, those are some beautiful dogs and those puppies make me want a white shepherd. I dont handle white clothes very well so a white dog wouldnt manage to stay even close to it in this house! But good gosh they are cute!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and adorable puppies!!

I would contact WhiteShepherds on here. Hopefully she will chime in here. She is someone I would talk to if I were looking into getting a WGSD.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

If you want to look at dogs a little closer to home, Victorious White Shepherds is in New York state. Looks like she has two breedings planned but hasn't listed the sires yet. (Both of her females are longstock)http://victoriouswhiteshepherds.com/Future_Litters.html Poke around her website, you might like what you see. 


That's not a knock on Parsons Creek btw, just thought I'd point out a breeder that's a little closer to Virginia in case you were looking for more options.


----------



## CMeredith (Jan 28, 2012)

I've seen the Victorious website before and I do like the look of them very much. Both her and Braehead look like great choices here on the East Coast. Coincidentally, it looks like both Victorious and Parsons are using similar lines (Surefire and Regalwise), which is a good sign.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh what a gorgeous puppy! She is going to be a stunning adult dog - you can just see it! She sounds perfect for what you are looking for - love that she is described as "feisty", that's awesome! I've looked at Obi offspring before - he is my ideal White GSD, I just like the long coats and he produces them too. Good luck and do let us know if you get her. Shipping a puppy is not awful and I think you could completely trust the breeder that you would get a great puppy. Good luck!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful pups. I love to look at the white GSD puppies. I get some idea of what Scarlett must have looked like.


----------



## WGSD Mom (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a puppy from this breeder, and If you want to know more let me know.


----------



## Sara96 (Jul 10, 2015)

I am looking to get a puppy from this breeder, could you please tell me about your experience with Parsons Shepherds?


----------

